# Best Looking Meter's



## cifani090

What are the best looking meters?


----------



## Steve Eddy

se


----------



## Skylab




----------



## wuwhere




----------



## Chromako

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> se


 


  Question: What model are those? Or are they custom? Epic Steampunk!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





chromako said:


> Question: What model are those? Or are they custom? Epic Steampunk!


 

 There custom, not sure by whom though.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote:  





>





> Question: What model are those? Or are they custom? Epic Steampunk!


 

 That's the creation of a fellow HeadFier named Frank Cooter.
   
  And yes, epic Steampunk indeed.
   
  se


----------



## MrQ

For the iPhone...


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





mrq said:


> For the iPhone...


 

 Heheh.
   
  Frank outta get him an app. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## Skylab

OMG the iPad version of that App is BEAST. Never knew about it. Sweet!


----------



## ardilla




----------



## wuwhere




----------



## baka1969




----------



## cifani090

^^^ Wow, what amp is that from!?


----------



## Redcarmoose

The Nagra SN was first released in 1960, and was apparently commissioned by the CIA, accordingly they were unavailable and unknown to civilians for the first 10 years.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> ^^^ Wow, what amp is that from!?


 

 Dan D'Angostino. Founder of Krell.
   
  Can't say I'm terribly impressed by its overall industrial design though.
   

   
  se


----------



## baka1969

cifani090 said:


> ^^^ Wow, what amp is that from!?






steve eddy said:


> Dan D'Angostino. Founder of Krell.
> 
> Can't say I'm terribly impressed by its overall industrial design though.
> 
> ...




It's a subjective look that's for sure. At $44,000 a pair it's a bit steep. I do love the watch movement-like jeweled meter with the bridge. The meter would be a pretty penny itself.


----------



## scootermafia

I like some of their other amps better, but elements of it are neat.  Still a little bit tasteless, though.


----------



## baka1969

scootermafia said:


> I like some of their other amps better, but elements of it are neat.  Still a little bit tasteless, though.




The good news would be in a rack, instead of an amp stand, you'll only see the faceplates. lol


----------



## grokit

I like the blue ones


----------



## rhw

Yamamoto A-08S


----------



## Adda

Hitachi HMA-8500


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Dan D'Angostino. Founder of Krell.
> 
> Can't say I'm terribly impressed by its overall industrial design though.
> 
> ...


 
  Are you kidding? Have you ever seen his earlier amps?   ugly!  And I owned 4 of them.  Heaven forbid you fell onto one the large hideous heat sinks would slice and dice you to death.   But these new amps if you ask me look like fancy produce crispers you find at the bottom a expensive refrigerators.  I think the meter on this model actually says "Less Humid--More Humid"


----------



## scootermafia

Oh lord the produce crisper.  I liked the Krell FPB series of amps.  They would probably be seen as ugly by many, but they had neat-shaped sinks and were cruel and industrial looking.  And the MRA is just badass.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *WarriorAnt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you kidding? Have you ever seen his earlier amps?   ugly!  And I owned 4 of them.  Heaven forbid you fell onto one the large hideous heat sinks would slice and dice you to death.


 
   
  Yes, I've seen his earlier amps.
   
  Heatsinks? What heatsinks?
   

   




  
  se


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





steve eddy said:


> Yes, I've seen his earlier amps.
> 
> Heatsinks? What heatsinks?
> 
> ...


 
  Wow what Krell is that with no heat sinks  Judging by the handles and the on off switch and no light indicator must be very early 80's?    The Krells from mid 80's on had enormous heat fins so dastardly and sharp that it was reported small children running near the amps would often fall accidentally into the enormous fins never to be seen again.  Not only were they sliced and diced by the sharp protruding dispersers of heat but they also vaporized on contact.  I think I lost a few cats that way, and maybe one girlfriend.  I never did buy the stories that either one of them ran off.


----------



## dannie01

Quote: 





skylab said:


> OMG the iPad version of that App is BEAST. Never knew about it. Sweet!


 


 And this is the iPad version.


----------



## Adda

Ey my Aragon 18k is designed by Dan D'Angostino as well.


----------



## JadeEast

I used to have an old Sansui receiver that had a "magic eye" tube that was used as a tuning meter for the radio. I can't find a picture online
  of the version I had, but looking on youtube I see that some people have taken the tube and done some cool things.


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Wow what Krell is that with no heat sinks  Judging by the handles and the on off switch and no light indicator must be very early 80's?    The Krells from mid 80's on had enormous heat fins so dastardly and sharp that it was reported small children running near the amps would often fall accidentally into the enormous fins never to be seen again.  Not only were they sliced and diced by the sharp protruding dispersers of heat but they also vaporized on contact.  I think I lost a few cats that way, and maybe one girlfriend.  I never did buy the stories that either one of them ran off.


 

 The heat sinks are likely inside the outer chassis shell.....
   
  Peete.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





pricklely peete said:


> The heat sinks are likely inside the outer chassis shell.....
> 
> Peete.


 
  I found some pics of the Krell which is the Krell KSA-50 one of the earliest Krells.  First Krell I ever had was the KSA 80.  I really enjoyed that amp and should have never sold it.
   
  The Krell KSA 50 had no heat fins because Dan did the big no no in amp design. He used fans.  He probably quickly learned no audiophile want to buy gear that has a fan you can hear...even if you can't...


----------



## Pricklely Peete

Yikes..fans...nice pics though.
   
  Wow those early Krells were a Frankenstein of sorts (industrial look) with hobbyist like, well optioned internals. I love the beefy PSU design !!!
   
  Do you remember if this amp gave off a lot of heat (even with the active cooling) ?
   
  Peete.


----------



## scootermafia

I've heard that Krell gear burns with the fires of hell...
   
  Everyone should google the Krell MRA and bow down.


----------



## WarriorAnt

.


----------



## WarriorAnt

I never had the Krell KSA-50
   
  My first Krell was a KSA 80  It ran REAL HOT, or at least I thought it did, little did I know how hot my future Krells would run.  But that didn't stop me from buying a second KSA 80 and having Dan turn them into 160 Mono blocks.  The 160 were nice but the KSA-80 by itself was something special. I really enjoyed that  KSA-80 more than any other amp I owned.   I should have stopped right there and never moved on.
   
   

   
  The  KSA -80 was a jewel of an amp but look at those fins.  Everything on the earlier Krells was frightening. All the edges were sharp and hard just like the personality of the designer.   This thing could cut you up in a second and burn your skin. No audiophiles with children would put it in thier home.   
   
   
   
  My next krell after the KSA 160's was the KSA 250.
  Same thing massive slice and dice fins that would catch your ankles and slice them if you were not careful.  Ran VERY HOT and could dim the lights in your home when you turned it on.  I ran dedicated lines for all my amps.   It was a beast.  Took two people to move it. Look at the ridiculous handles.  Impossible to handle this massive amp. One time I turned it on and it exploded inside. Later I was to find out that this model had this same problem from other owners I knew.  Lucky for me I lived 30 minutes from the Krell factory.  When I picked it up after the warranty repair the tech asked me what I did to it. Nothing I told him I just turned it on.  The tech guy then asked me to come into the factory with him to get the amp.  while I was back there Dan came in and starting screaming at the tech.  "Get this guy out of here! I don't want these people back in here!"  I didn't know what to say. There I was having just spent $6K on an amp that blew up in my home and was picking it up myself doing all the leg work getting reamed by the designer for helping the tech load it into my car.   For some time after that I met Dan at various listening invitations here and there and when we meant I would just tilt my head and raise one eyebrow and grin. 

  Finally I sold that 250 because I was always afraid of it after it blew up and could never turn it on without using some long stick on the power switch from a good distance.  The explosive event started to creep into my dreams at night and finally the amp had to go.
   
   
  Hooked on the Krells I went for the KSA- 150.  Not as big as the 250.  Was a very nice sounding amp.  As with the previous Krells it ran class A and of course ran HOT also.  Same brutal fins with the sharp edges and ridiculous handles. Also weighed a ton.
   

   
   
   
  If I could do it all over again I would have stopped with the KSA 80.  The Krells that came after where better for sure but the KSA 80 had a certain sound to it I really liked.  Unfortunately I didn't know at the time to realize how important something like that is in the overall scheme of things.  While I owned these Krells I also had many tube power amps (and tube preamps) but I always returned to the Krells because I don't have the temperament to own tube gear though I love the sound for sure  The KSA- 80 was in many ways a solid state amp that had SS qualities and also somehow some tube like qualities.  I was a fool to sell it.


----------



## Steve Eddy

Whoa. They must have changed something in the Marix.
   
  se


----------



## WarriorAnt

I don't know how my post got doubled up!  It did take forever to post when I hit submit.  I'll fix it up now.


----------



## ardgedee

Was somebody asking for good-looking Meters?


----------



## Steve Eddy

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Was somebody asking for good-looking Meters?


 

 Not bad. I prefer mine with a bit more 'fro though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  se


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





ardgedee said:


> Was somebody asking for good-looking Meters?


 
  I just picked up their CD The best of The Meters this Saturday.


----------



## grokit

Back on track...


----------



## livewire




----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





livewire said:


>


 






  Is that a headphone jack at the bottom?


----------



## livewire

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Is that a headphone jack at the bottom?


 


*You betcha!*
   
  & Kewl Krell pix you posted there. Beasty boxes fer sure...


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## cifani090

^^^ What is this, a stove?


----------



## Steve Eddy

cifani090 said:


> ^^^ What is this, a stove?




What, are you stupid or something? Anyone can see it's an espresso machine. Sheeesh. Kids these days. 

se


----------



## ardgedee

You could toast marshmallows over the tubes so clearly it is a four-place mini stove.


----------



## scootermafia

The water is boiled inside the tubes.


----------



## cifani090

steve eddy said:


> What, are you stupid or something? Anyone can see it's an espresso machine. Sheeesh. Kids these days.
> se




:rolleyes:


----------



## ardilla

Here's a microwave....


----------



## ardilla

Anyway, Nagra is good at meters..





   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​  ​ 




   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​ 

  ​  ​  ​  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

  ​


----------



## grokit

I've always liked the way these look even though they're not blue:


----------



## ardilla




----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> Anyway, Nagra is good at meters..
> ​  ​  ​   ​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Is that a heat fin up top or a gas burner?


----------



## Redcarmoose




----------



## ardilla

It could double as a turbine as well...
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Is that a heat fin up top or a gas burner?


----------



## ardgedee

It's a superheterodyne potato masher. You put it on the counter, adjust the settings, and then shove potatoes into the fins. It will make a fine potato puree and cook it automatically. The Swiss make some really innovative kitchen gadgets.


----------



## ardilla




----------



## livewire




----------



## WarriorAnt

Don't know if these qualify for "Best Looking Meters"  but they are cool looking Mp3 players called Mint Cubes,
  http://www.mintpass.com/select/select_detail.asp?Page=1&SrchItem=&SrchString=&SrchType=1&idx=116


----------



## CEE TEE

I think it is pretty cool to have the Voltage Meter on the Eddie Current Power Supply.
   
  Changing from 4V to 5V allows different tubes to be used.  Or blown up.


----------



## ardilla




----------



## GreatDane

...but seriously, lots of great pics posted.


----------



## ardilla

http://www.positive-feedback.com/Issue37/eastern_electric_m156.htm


----------



## grokit

^ ^ ^ *real* cool amp, but you didn't post the winning meter shot:


----------



## ardilla

^ darn!!
   
  but I found this meter, which I think is very cute

   
  and THIS meter ( called "How to add one meter to a mountain" - WARNING - *very *off topic..)


----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## livewire




----------



## WarriorAnt




----------



## ardilla

can't beat this )


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





ardilla said:


> can't beat this )


 

 What's the link to that one? Id actually buy one.


----------



## CrucifixationOfFaith




----------



## Steve Eddy

A nice looking vintage meter.
   

   




   
  se


----------



## ardilla

http://www.geekalerts.com/?s=Antique-Looking-Desk-Robot&x=11&y=8
   
  Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> What's the link to that one? Id actually buy one.


----------



## grokit

Courtesy of *irvin59*:


----------



## MorbidToaster

Everything McIntosh.


----------



## wuwhere

Krell wall power meters.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





wuwhere said:


> Krell wall power meters.


 

 Those are just the Pre Amps...


----------



## Rebel975




----------



## grokit




----------



## grokit




----------



## ardilla

​  ​ 

  ​  ​


----------



## WarriorAnt

Mono blocks....


----------



## MorbidToaster

Probably my favorite so far. 
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Mono blocks....


----------



## Dissonant

Too lazy to check if it has been posted before, but damn, I would pay just for these meters.
   




   
   
  Source: 6moons' review for the BMC C1 integrated amplifier.
   
  Heard this amplifier in meet conditions, neglecting to take note of what it was paired with. Found it slightly too forward for me, though, it could just be room acoustics.


----------



## cifani090

Pioneer 1250


----------



## ardilla

[size=1.3em] Accuphase P-7000[/size]


----------



## ardilla

http://www.atma-sphere.com/Products/


----------



## ardilla

​  ​ ​ [size=small]PBN Audio Olympia AX[/size]​


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

​


----------



## grokit




----------



## WarriorAnt

The  McIntosh MC452 stereo amplifier ($7500) .   It's a transistor amp.   But why McIntosh when you know collectors want the glass valves you make?


----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla




----------



## ardilla

http://www.dagostinoinc.com/


----------



## ardilla

​ Luxman M-02 / C-02​  ​ Notice how the Headphone Output is on the POWER amp and not the Pre.....​


----------



## ardilla

​


----------

